

One-click video conversations without registration on iPhone - dagingaa
http://blog.appear.in/post/87769862260/one-click-video-conversations-without-registration-on

======
joeyspn
> "As far as we know, we are ___one of the first services_ __built purely on
> WebRTC to launch a dedicated iOS app "

Hookflash [0] is a dedicated WebRTC iOS app that has been around since 2012 or
so, and has a badass signaling layer with OpenPeer [1]... it also provides a
SDK for building this kind of services in just a couple of hours.

But then you also have OpenTok [2], that has been offering a similar iOS SDK
with native WebRTC stack since late 2012 / early 2013, Mashme.tv [3] also in
2013, EasyRTC in mid 2013 [4], and hundreds of similar apps and solutions that
are popping up like mushrooms (AddLive, etc...) and also use WebRTC in iOS..

What I'm trying to say is that WebRTC on iOS is already a quite crowded space,
and the __first services __were deployed years ago (late 2012)...

It would be more interesting to know what have you used in the signaling plane
(websockets? pusher/pubnub? old sip?) how you have solved things like NAT
traversal (TURN, ICE, Hole Punching, etc), or which solution you use for
MCU...

[0] [http://hookflash.com/](http://hookflash.com/)

[1] [http://openpeer.org/](http://openpeer.org/)

[2] [http://tokbox.com/opentok/](http://tokbox.com/opentok/)

[3] [http://www.mashme.tv/](http://www.mashme.tv/)

[4]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DzVqnP02zY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DzVqnP02zY)

------
bruun
For those interested, this was realized using the open-source Objective-C
library from the WebRTC project.
[https://code.google.com/p/webrtc/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%...](https://code.google.com/p/webrtc/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Ftalk%2Fapp%2Fwebrtc%2Fobjc)

------
macNchz
This is great! I've really enjoyed using the appear.in web client...I do like
the zero configuration aspect, but more importantly it performs dramatically
better than Skype or Google Hangouts, in terms of both CPU usage and video
quality over a busy connection.

I've had many days where Hangouts was essentially unusable...stuttering,
pixelated, and glitchy, but switching to an appear.in room worked nearly
flawlessly, even with a group of several people. Looking forward to being able
to use it on mobile!

------
rahimnathwani
This is awesome. You should update the FAQ page:

"Currently iOS does not offer support in browsers for services like appear.in.
We are working on exploring how we can make appear.in available for iOS. To be
the first to be notified when it is available, you can sign up here
([http://eepurl.com/N8Bez](http://eepurl.com/N8Bez))."

~~~
bruun
Well spotted, thanks :-)

------
rasz_pl
>not possible to get WebRTC-based services

you can use previously discussed on HN jsmpeg to do MPEG streaming and
decoding in pure javascript

[http://instant-webcam.com/](http://instant-webcam.com/)

------
rahimnathwani
If two iPhone users, each behind a different NAT router with upnp enabled, use
this to converse, will the media stream go directly between them, or via an
appear.in server?

------
arb99
the App store rules say:

"Apps that contain user generated content that is frequently pornographic (ex
"Chat Roulette")"

Once (if) this becomes popular it will have the chat roulette problem...

~~~
evv
Actually, probably not. Snapchat used to have this "problem", and they were
never kicked off the app store for it.

------
eps
Looks very tempting, but how do you make money?

~~~
tbassetto
For now, I guess it's just surviving by being a subsidiary of the giant
Telenor Group.

------
kirkus
looks interesting...how are you storing user information?

------
plg
how many people can join a video chat room at once?

~~~
return0
Since it's webRTC, the traffic is point-to-point, right? I guess you would
need a good connection for more than a few clients.

------
dang
This post set off HN's voting ring detector, but we turned that off because we
want to see original work on HN.

Please don't ring-vote posts (i.e. solicit upvotes). Besides setting off the
ring detector, doing so will eventually get your account penalized.

